# What's Would You Keep? [The anti-G.A.S. thread]



## mackguyver (Jul 10, 2014)

If you had to sell or give away most of your gear and were only able to keep a few items that you own, what would it be? The idea is to think about what gear is most essential and how little gear you could live with and instead of thinking about what to buy (G.A.S.), think about what to keep. I'll start things off:

*1 body + 1 lens:* 1D X + 50 f/1.2 24-70 f/2.8II
*1 body + 2 lenses:* 1D X + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II
*1 body + 3 lenses:* 1D X + 16-35 f/4IS + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II
*1 body + 3 lenses + 1 accessory:* 1D X + 16-35 f/4IS + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 1.4x III
*1 body + 4 lenses + 1 accessory:* 1D X + 16-35 f/4IS + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 300 f/2.8IS II +1.4x III 
*2 bodies + 4 lenses + 1 accessory:* 1D X + 5DIII + 16-35 f/4IS + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 300 f/2.8IS II +1.4x III


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 10, 2014)

If I had to strip away everything, I could probably survive with (for what I shoot):

1Dx + 24-70 f/2.8L II, 70-200 f/2.8L II IS, 400 f/2.8L I IS.

That'd be insane but I suppose it could be done. According to some all I need is a pin-hole camera though too.


----------



## Click (Jul 10, 2014)

1 body + 1 lens: 1D X + 24-70 f/2.8II
1 body + 2 lenses: 1D X + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8 IS II
1 body + 3 lenses: 1D X + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 600 f/4L II (I love shooting birds)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 10, 2014)

Sad topic :-\

I rather see "Your next lenses to purchase?" ;D


----------



## Austin (Jul 10, 2014)

The 1 lens is easy: 100mm 2.8 Macro IS L - Macro, portraits, non-macro shots, nice bokeh, IS, sharp...that'd be the one for me. 

The body is trickier - I'd be tempted to keep the 1DX, but lugging that thing around all the time - I'm wondering if a 5DIII or even a 6D would do me. They would 95% of the time, but I'd be kicking myself the other 5% so much that I'd take the 1DX after all.


----------



## winglet (Jul 10, 2014)

I could not live without one single thing less than I have so my answer is "everything"! ;D

Just kidding. I consider myself very fortunate to be able to own some beautiful gear but I try to hold it loosely and share where I can. And I have had financial ups and downs so I know I could adapt if I had to - but I agree with Dylan777, it is a bit sad to think of having to shed gear through no choice or fault of one's own!

I'd probably have to sell the whole Canon rig as it has the most $$ value and keep the Fuji X100S as the best all-rounder! But would try and hang on to the 1DX and 24-70 f/2.8II as well.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 10, 2014)

If I could only keep 1 piece of gear, it would be the SX-50.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sad topic :-\


Indeed, sad topic, but let's contribute.

1DX+3 lenses: 
- 100mmL (for video)
- 85mm 1.2 (low light)
- 200mm 2.8 (short but I will survive - I would add 1.4X if I you allow me).


----------



## PKinDenmark (Jul 10, 2014)

This really had me thinking priorities. 

Two most important pieces: My 2 Clarinets (A and B).
Then - if more permitted: Some sort of point and shoot to replace all the DSLR stuff (6D based). This will hurt, but the value of DSLR is to be able to add MANY pieces of gear, so if that has to change, a more allround G16 or Fuji something will be the choice.
Then - after that: My third clarinet (C).

I hope not - but then again some other things matter even more, should we end up in some bad situation.


----------



## campbbri (Jul 10, 2014)

To stay positive I consulted with my future self 1 year from now. Here's how he answered:

Keep 1 piece of photography gear: iPhone 6
Keep 2 pieces of photography gear: Canon 7D Mk II + 17-55 f2.8
Keep 3 pieces of photography gear: Canon 7D Mk II + 17-55 f2.8 + 70-200 IS f4.0
Keep 4 pieces of gear: Don't need four pieces of gear! I would rather upgrade.


----------



## slclick (Jul 10, 2014)

5D3 + Sigma 35 (Old School)
5D3+ Sigma 35 , Canon 70-200 2.8L ll (See above + reach)
5D3+ Sigma 35 , Canon 70-200 2.8L ll, Sigma 24-105 (See above + walk around)
5D3+ Sigma 35 , Canon 70-200 2.8L ll, Sigma 24-105, Canon 100L Macro IS (See above + close and cozy)


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 10, 2014)

1 body + 1 lens: 60D + 70-200 f2.8II
1 body + 2 lenses: 60D + 70-200 f2.8II + 17-55 F2.8
1 body + 3 lenses: 60D + 70-200 f2.8II + 17-55 F2.8 + 60mm 2.8 macro
1 body + 3 lenses + 1 accessory: 60D + 70-200 f2.8II + 17-55 F2.8 + 60mm 2.8 macro + 430EXII
1 body + 4 lenses + 1 accessory: 60D + 70-200 f2.8II + 17-55 F2.8 + 60mm 2.8 macro + 10-22 + 430EXII


----------



## Slyham (Jul 10, 2014)

This isn't too hard for me since I don't have a lot of gear. My anti-GAS remedy is 5 kids with number 6 on the way. Of course, they were the reason I got into photography in the first place. 

T1i (my only body) + Sigma 18-35 1.8
T1i + Sigma 18-35 1.8 + 100 2.8 macro (non-L) 
T1i + Sigma + 100 + 55-250
Favorite accessory is my Opteka flash (yes I am cheap). Bouncing a flash improved my indoor shots of my kids 1000%.


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 10, 2014)

1 body + 1 lens: 5d mkii and probably a sigma 50mm art. 
I lived on a comparable diet way back when with my 60d and a 50mm f1.8. 

1 body + 2 lenses: 5d mkiii, 50 art, 70-200 mkii
1 body + 3 lenses: mkiii, 100L, 24-105, 70-200, which is basically what I have now and I'm pleased with.
1 body + 3 lenses + 1 accessory: the above plus a 600ex-rt
1 body + 4 lenses + 1 accessory: no clue... which is the reason I suffer from gas.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 10, 2014)

I like my GAS - it pushes creativity too; especially when it comes to old MF lenses that I adapt to my NEX body. In fact that part of my GAS is quite easy to afford.... and thankfully it keeps me from buying more L lenses.


----------



## 2n10 (Jul 10, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> If I could only keep 1 piece of gear, it would be the SX-50.



+1,000,000 and then some.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is funny or sad, but it appears that most people minimal kit is more than I own... I guess I'm allowed to keep everything then. Am I?

I guess I could let go my old rebel XSI and broken kit lens...

I think a better suited thread for me would be: 'What kit would you have for the price of a 1dX?'. It appears that it would still be an exercise in frugality for most, although in my case this might still be a cause for GAS.


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jul 10, 2014)

And if the battery charger and memory card count as accessories, I'd have a hard time to choose.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2014)

I've been paring down my equipment over the last two years. I tend to use my 24-70mmL II and 70-200mmL IS II most of the time, but also find use for my 100mm L and 100-400mmL. I haven't been using my 135mm L or my 16-35mm f/2.8L much at all. I also haven't used my 15mm FE or my Tokina 17mm f/3.5 recently. My TC's do not get much use either.
I have sold my last crop body, and probably will not get another, so My 15-85mm is on the block. I upgraded from my G1X I to a Mark II to replace the crop DSLR.

Of course, I also have some older cameras around, a S3 IS, a 720 IS, and a Nikon CP 990. 
I probably have 15 old film bodies and 50 old film lenses dating back to my Nikon Ftn.


----------



## 9VIII (Jul 10, 2014)

Sigma 18-35f1.8
Sigma 150mm Macro (non OS)
Samyang 85f1.4
Samyang 800mmf8 mirror
Canon 18-55ISII
Pancake
Canon 400f5.6

5D2(with grip) and Rebel T3

The T3 and the 400f5.6 are pretty much married (they both have slots in the same Pelican case), as are the Pancake and 5D2 (amazing portability). But if I had to pear it down to the absolute cheapest setup possible and still accomplish most of what I want... The T3 and kit lens actually do just fine.
Next step up it would be horrible trying to pick between macro and telephoto.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 10, 2014)

If I had to pare down I'd keep my 50D, get a 15-85, and keep two of my 600s and the ST-E3-RT.

Now in reality I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell my summer car and get a 200-400, so this is an interesting but highly abstract exercise! 

Jim


----------



## ecka (Jul 10, 2014)

1+1 ~ 6D + Sigma 35Art
1+2 ~ 6D + Sigma 35Art + Sigma 150/2.8Macro
1+3 ~ 6D + Sigma 35Art + Sigma 150/2.8Macro + Samyang 14/2.8UMC
1+3+1 ~ 6D + Sigma 35Art + Sigma 150/2.8Macro + Samyang 14/2.8UMC + 430EX'II
1+4+1 ~ 6D + Sigma 35Art + Sigma 150/2.8Macro + Samyang 14/2.8UMC + 85L'II + 430EX'II
2+4+1 ~ 6D + Sigma 35Art + Sigma 150/2.8Macro + Samyang 14/2.8UMC + 85L'II + A7S + EF-FE adapter
but I don't really have a need for 2 bodies,  so ...
1+5+1 ~ 6D + Sigma 35Art + Sigma 150/2.8Macro + Samyang 14/2.8UMC + 85L'II + Tamron 150-600 + 430EX'II


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 10, 2014)

Choice is a bit biased by what earns me a living...

Just from what I actually have

Keeping 1 lens 1Ds3 + TS-E17
Keeping 2 lenses 1Ds3 +TS-E17 + 24-70 2.8L
Normal 'full' bag on a job has EF8-15, EF14, TS-E17, TS-E24, 24-70, 70-200 2.8L IS

No phone or compact makes it into any photo list - indeed, any mobile phone is way down my essential tech list...


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jul 10, 2014)

The most logical answer to this question is to keep the most expensive, or of higher resale value items you have. That way you can sell them and start again with a complete range of focal lengths, even if they're cheaper equivalents or used.  my used 5D3 can easily be turned into two used 6D bodies, an 85L can be pawned off for a 24-105mm + 135L combo or another decent two lens set. Whatever keeps me in business with a chance to work my way back up.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 10, 2014)

Ok I would keep:

5D3, 5D2, NEX-6 | SY14mm f/2.8, Ʃ20mm f/1.8, 24mm f/2.8, 35mm f/2, Ʃ35mm f/1.4A, 50mm f/1.8 I, Ʃ50mm f/1.4 EX, 100mm f/2.8L Macro, 17-40L, 24-105L, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II, 1.4x II, 70-300L, 100-400L | E-mount: SY12mm f/2, Ʃ19mm & 30mm f/2.8 EX DN, 16-50 & 55-210 OSS | FT-QL, AE-1P, FD & FL primes

...and sell one Canon FT-QL and its 50mm f/1.8 FL lens (actually this is for sale but I've no takers so far).


----------



## twagn (Jul 10, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> If you had to sell or give away most of your gear and were only able to keep a few items that you own, what would it be? The idea is to think about what gear is most essential and how little gear you could live with and instead of thinking about what to buy (G.A.S.), think about what to keep. I'll start things off:
> 
> 
> *1 body + 3 lenses + 1 accessory:* 1D X + 16-35 f/4IS + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 1.4x III



I went through this exorcism recently. I have it whittled down to an EOS M with the EF M 18-55. The above noted combo would be my option in a perfect world


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 10, 2014)

If I really HAD to get rid of almost everything then I would keep my 1DX and 800 F5.6 L, if I was allowed I would also keep my 24-105 (which I use occasionally) - the 1DX is virtually glued to the 800!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

johnf3f said:


> If I really HAD to get rid of almost everything then I would keep my 1DX and 800 F5.6 L, if I was allowed I would also keep my 24-105 (which I use occasionally) - the 1DX is virtually glued to the 800!



Dam...bird shooter ;D


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 11, 2014)

5Dc - All my 600rt's - 24-105L + 50mm f/1.8'

That's pretty much all I would need.


----------



## ScottyP (Jul 11, 2014)

I was surprised how many people gave their list before anyone said they needed something before a low light regular length prime. Even a wide angle zoom person went before someone chimed in with an 85mm prime. Guess it depends on whether you shoot people or animals, and sport vs. landscape, elephants vs. birds, etc...

I would keep my 6d, and my lenses would be:

1 lens: Sigma Art 35mm f/1.4. (This would be really painfully limiting but the low light regular-to-wide thing is indispensable to me).

2 lenses: Sigma Art 35 plus Canon 70-200 f/2.8 L Mk. 2 (love the sharpness and color, and the range covers so much).

I'd hate to see the rest go, but I could survive without the other lenses, without flashes, and without monopod s or tripods. 

Hey, a reflector doesn't count, right? I could keep one of those?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 11, 2014)

1 body + 1 lens: 5DIII + 24-70II
1 body + 2 lenses: 5DIII + 24-70II + 70-200II
1 body + 3 lenses: 5DIII + TS-E 17 + 24-70II + 70-200II
1 body + 3 lenses + 1 accessory: 5DIII + TS-E 17 + 24-70II + 70-200II + 600EX-RT (although I would prefer having this accessory more than a 2nd lens)

This thread is not as hypothetical as it seems. You can easily replace 'what you keep if you had to sell everything else' by 'what you will carry if you had limited space'.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 11, 2014)

ScottyP said:


> I was surprised how many people gave their list before anyone said they needed something before a low light regular length prime. Even a wide angle zoom person went before someone chimed in with an 85mm prime. Guess it depends on whether you shoot people or animals, and sport vs. landscape, elephants vs. birds, etc...




My wide aperture primes were the first ones to go. With recent bodies like the 6D, 5D MK III, and 1D X, I can shoot in the dark at f/2.8, so they are no longer absolutely a necessity for low light shooting. I found that the convenience of a f/2.8 zoom won out.


----------



## rushfan21122 (Jul 11, 2014)

Funny thing is I am trying to lighten my load of G.A.S. as we speak!!
Current Gear: Bodies -40D, T4i, EOS-M and 5DIII
Lenses: Rokinon 14mm 2.8, 35mm F2 IS, Sigma 35mm Art, 50 F1.8, Sigma 50 ART, 85 1.8, 
100 Macro, 100 Macro F2.8L, 135mm F2L, 16-35mm 2.8II, 17-40,24-105mm
70-200 2.8 IS II, 1.4 x III, 2.0x III, 600RT EOS-m Adaptor 

Trying to get down to 2 Bodies and 5 or 6 Lenses:
Bodies: 1) EOS-m, 5D MKIII 
2) t4i and 5D MKIII

Lenses:

1) Sell almost everything and Keep(get) 16-35 f4 Is, 24-70 MKII, 70-200mm 2.8 MKII IS,
100 2.8L IS, SIGMA 50 Art and Tamron 150-600 (or see what SIGMA is offering soon)

2) 16-35 2.8II, 24-105, Sigma 35 art, Sigma 50 art, 85 1.8 70-200 MKII IS

3) 16-35 F4IS, 24-70 II, 70-200II, Best Long prime I can afford with proceed from rest of old 
gear I sell.

4 )16-35 F4IS, 24-70 II, 70-200II and possibly 7DMKII and keep only 5dMKIII

It's just a hobby(yes an expensive one ) but really only shoot about once a month besides vacations( I do get 7 weeks of paid vacations a year) Shoot mostly Landscapes, nature ( birds, animals, wild horses) and my kids and grandkids.

What are your thoughts?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## eml58 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sad topic :-\
> 
> I rather see "Your next lenses to purchase?" ;D



Agree totally, you'd need to prize every piece of my current over abundance of gear from my Cold Dead Hands, I need it all, and tomorrow I'll want more.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > If I really HAD to get rid of almost everything then I would keep my 1DX and 800 F5.6 L, if I was allowed I would also keep my 24-105 (which I use occasionally) - the 1DX is virtually glued to the 800!
> ...



That's great, when you're so specialized, you can concentrate all your money there making that big white a lot more affordable than if you want to maintain a whole range of other lenses.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jul 11, 2014)

I only have two bodies and four lenses so I guess the only things I'd sacrifice would be my EOS-M and EF-M 22mm. I'd actually be able to live with just my 5Dmk3, 24mm f1.4L, and 100mm f2.8L.


----------



## bholliman (Jul 11, 2014)

I hope I never have to make these tough choices, but:

*1 body + 1 lens:* 6D + 24-70 f/2.8II
*1 body + 2 lenses:* 6D + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II
*1 body + 3 lenses:* 6D + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 135 f/2.0
*1 body + 3 lenses + 1 accessory:* 6D + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 135 f/2.0 + 600EX-RT
*1 body + 4 lenses + 1 accessory:* 6D + 24-70 f/2.8II + 70-200 f/2.8IS II + 135 f/2.0 + 35 f/2.0 IS + 600EX-RT

Though decision between my 135L and 100L Macro. The macro is more versatile and has IS, but I shoot 4x more portraits than macro, and I love the 135L for portraits. I could go with the combo of 24-70 and 135L if I had to. I often use these two lenses for short trips or day outings and it works quite well. I could also get by with the 6D and 35mm IS and 135L in a pinch and money or space were really tight.

Of course I could get by with my EOS-M and 22mm lens if I had to, I would just wouldn't be able to create many of the images I can today with my current equipment.


----------



## sanj (Jul 11, 2014)

I typed a reply 3 times and deleted it. I can't strip my gear down. 
Not going to click on this link again.


----------



## Roo (Jul 11, 2014)

This would be a pretty easy decision for me. Sell off the 60d/Tamron 17-50 combo and the 90 macro if I really had to. That leaves me with the 5D3, 24-105, 70-200 and 150-600 and still very happy


----------



## Zv (Jul 11, 2014)

1B 1L = 5D2 + 24-105L (would really really miss the wide angle stuff but this makes the most sense as I shoot a lot of vacation shots with this combo). 

1B 2L = same as above but with the 17-40L! Aaah what would I do without a wide angle!!!? Need for sure!

1B 3L = All of the a above plus 135L. Just love the look of this lens. I use it a fair bit at events. 

I could get by very well up to this point to be honest but if I could add an accessory it would be one of my speedlites, prob the 430 exii for the versatility. 

My fourth lens has to be the 70-200 f/4L IS. Not been using this as much as I would like but has it's vital uses. 

So my superfluous gear is really only two cheap lenses and an EOS M kit. Not too bad, I feel good about my GAS these days. Been selling off a lot of excess. That old Sigma 50 is next for the chop!


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

Roo said:


> This would be a pretty easy decision for me. Sell off the 60d/Tamron 17-50 combo and the 90 macro if I really had to. That leaves me with the 5D3, 24-105, 70-200 and 150-600 and still very happy


For me, the ideal FF kit would be the 5D3, 24-70F4IS, 70-200F4IS (quality and portability) and the Tamron 150-600 for that extra reach.... and if I could, the 100L macro lens....

1DX's and the big whites, while absolutely wonderful, don't fit my portability needs nor my budget.


----------



## Roo (Jul 11, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Roo said:
> 
> 
> > This would be a pretty easy decision for me. Sell off the 60d/Tamron 17-50 combo and the 90 macro if I really had to. That leaves me with the 5D3, 24-105, 70-200 and 150-600 and still very happy
> ...



I like your thinking Don but I already have the 70-200 f2.8ii which I think prefer to keep as I've just started shooting some ice hockey. Theoretically I'd sell the gear I mentioned plus the 24-105 and get the 24-70


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2014)

Roo said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Roo said:
> ...


If I wasn't worried about portability, it would be the 70-200F2.8IS too...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2014)

Damn this thread has gotten me to think about the 300 f/2.8 L IS II again


----------



## jdramirez (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Damn this thread has gotten me to think about the 300 f/2.8 L IS II again


Want to go halfsies?


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2014)

jdramirez said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Damn this thread has gotten me to think about the 300 f/2.8 L IS II again
> ...



No-- full swing 8) ??? : :-[

erhhh :-[


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Damn this thread has gotten me to think about the 300 f/2.8 L IS II again


The solution is buy it and be done with ;D


----------



## gwflauto (Jul 11, 2014)

This thread made me think. I have a similar problem. Because of weigt and size restriction on an extensive trip, I can take only a small part of my gear. Not that I plan to sell my gear, but I have to decide, which piece to take on this trip of 8 to 10 months. Birds, wildlife, flowers, portrait, landscape. What do I need, that will fit with my needs and my luggage constraints at the same time.

1 body = 6D 
1 lens : EF 100 / 2,8 IS L ; 
2 lenses : EF 100/2,8 IS L , EF 24-70/4 IS L
3 lenses: EF 100/2,8 IS L, EF 24-70/4 IS L,EF 70-200/2,8 IS II, Tamron 150-600/5-6,3
4 lenses: EF 100/2,8 IS L, EF 24-70/4 IS L, EF 14/2,8 L, Tamron 150-600/5-6,3 
1 Accessory: Tripod RRS TVC 24 L 

I may decide to take the EF 16-35/4 IS L rather than the EF 24-70/4 IS L.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > Damn this thread has gotten me to think about the 300 f/2.8 L IS II again
> ...


That didn't go so well for you (with the 300mm), did it? It ended well, though expensively, if I recall ;D


----------



## Eldar (Jul 11, 2014)

This a bit like; We´re gonna chop off all your limbs but 2 (or 3 or 4), which ones will you keep? By the way, in this case eyes, ears, nose and throat counts as limbs ... :


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 11, 2014)

Eldar said:


> This a bit like; We´re gonna chop off all your limbs but 2 (or 3 or 4), which ones will you keep? By the way, in this case eyes, ears, nose and throat counts as limbs ... :


I know, it's a rough one and I won't get into my reasoning behind the thread, but it goes back to what I do for a living which involves constantly planning for (and dealing with) worst-case scenarios.

For me, it's actually impossible to do this in reality, because what I shoot changes constantly and I have no specialty. I may shoot nothing but macro for months, then shoot sports, wildlife, and real estate all in one day. So my necessary gear list changes from one shoot to the next. I really envy people who have a specialty - if you take all of the money I have tied up in gear, I could have the dream set of gear for a single specialty - though I have a lot of great gear, so I'm not going to complain 

I'm enjoying all of the replies - keep 'em coming.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jul 11, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> johnf3f said:
> 
> 
> > If I really HAD to get rid of almost everything then I would keep my 1DX and 800 F5.6 L, if I was allowed I would also keep my 24-105 (which I use occasionally) - the 1DX is virtually glued to the 800!
> ...



Not just birds! Any wildlife really + landscapes (24-105).
A friend of mine is currently doing a very interesting landscape series with his 600 F4 and 1D4 - I might copy his idea! These very long lenses give a distinctly different perspective for landscapes but are not very portable - unfortunately so subjects have to be chosen carefully!


----------



## sdsr (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I like my GAS - it pushes creativity too; especially when it comes to old MF lenses that I adapt to my NEX body. In fact that part of my GAS is quite easy to afford.... and thankfully it keeps me from buying more L lenses.



I quite agree. I'm lucky enough not to be a professional photographer and thus to the extent I have "needs" and "essentials" they're merely want-driven and thus arguably not really needs at all. As you say, old MF lenses provide a cheap, engaging adventure, often with superb results too.

If I hadn't started using mirrorless cameras 18 months ago, it would have been rather easy:

6D or 5DIII w 16-35mm f4 + 70-300L + 100mm L + a fast 50mm (Sigma Art, I guess).

That said, if stayed with dslrs and really had to cut back, I could do quite well with merely:

SL1 + Canon 10-18 + the latest Sigma 18-250 macro - a surprisingly good combination that together costs less than just about any L lens by itself

But the more I use mirrorless bodies the more dslrs feel obsolete to me (I was using my 5DIII outside for the first time in ages yesterday and, aside from being far less useful, it felt like so much pointless ballast). But I'll keep one, if only so I can easily use my 70-300L.

Otherwise, until Canon comes up with a decent mirrorless camera I would pick:

Sony A7r w Sony/Zeiss 55 1.8 (much of the time I could probably stop right there) + a wide zoom (the impending Sony perhaps, or the Canon 16-35 f4, so I can use the lens on the 6D/5DIII) + Canon 100L + a few favorite cheap vintage fast primes (which oddly seem far less obsolete to me than dslrs)

or even, if I wanted to minimize weight/bulk

Olympus OM-D w a few Olympus & MF fast primes + Panasonic 100-300


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Damn this thread has gotten me to think about the 300 f/2.8 L IS II again



Hmm... I wonder if this should still be called the anti-G.A.S. thread any longer...


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 11, 2014)

5DII + 50 f1.4. Yes I'm that old fashioned. If I want wider I stitch. If I want longer I crop. If I want more resolution I laugh.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2014)

sdsr said:


> As you say, old MF lenses provide a cheap, engaging adventure, often with superb results too.



I like the way you put it, and it's so true. I picked up a Sigma FDn 70-210mm 3.5-4.5 APO the other day that gives stunning results on my NEX, both with a Metabones Speed Booster and without. It's strange to say, and unexpected for a Sigma, but optically that lens is in 'L' territory. Maybe that's why it (deservedly) carries a red stripe.


----------



## sdsr (Jul 11, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > As you say, old MF lenses provide a cheap, engaging adventure, often with superb results too.
> ...



Thanks for the tip! So far my dabbling in old MF lenses has been limited to primes, so that might be fun to try.


----------



## Eldar (Jul 11, 2014)

Seriously, and this is rather difficult, I would go with the 1DX and 24-70 f2.8L II first. Next lens would be the 600 f4L IS II. Then 70-200 f2.8L IS II and then Zeiss 21mm f2.8. But the dilemma sounds more like a nightmare than anything else ...


----------



## slclick (Jul 11, 2014)

Eldar said:


> Seriously, and this is rather difficult, I would go with the 1DX and 24-70 f2.8L II first. Next lens would be the 600 f4L IS II. Then 70-200 f2.8L IS II and then Zeiss 21mm f2.8. But the dilemma sounds more like a nightmare than anything else ...



Really? No Otus?


----------



## Eldar (Jul 11, 2014)

slclick said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, and this is rather difficult, I would go with the 1DX and 24-70 f2.8L II first. Next lens would be the 600 f4L IS II. Then 70-200 f2.8L IS II and then Zeiss 21mm f2.8. But the dilemma sounds more like a nightmare than anything else ...
> ...


Tough one ... In the limb metaphor ... to choose between arms, legs, eyes, ears ... Not easy. Whatever you chose it would be wrong ... Unless you could keep them all


----------



## DRR (Jul 11, 2014)

You guys have a lot nicer equipment than I do.

If I had only one body and one lens, sadly that means I would have to sacrifice my 85L. I would choose my 5D2 and 35mm f/2. 35mm is just about the perfect focal length for me.

Body +2 lenses, it would be the 5D2, 35mm, and 85L. 

Body +3 lenses, would be the above plus 16-35.

I can easily live without any of my other gear.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 11, 2014)

sdsr said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > sdsr said:
> ...



If you can find one it's worth a try. See attached samples. The first is with the Speed Booster, the second without and both are at ~ 210mm and f/5.6. The first photo has a little bit of motion blur due to the relatively slow shutter speed of 1/200, the second is sharper (1/400). 

A nice feature of this lens is that it has a screw-in hood that, combined with the one-touch operation and the fact that the lens gets longer as you zoom in, allows you to stabilize the lens very well by holding it (and zooming/focusing) by the lens hood. This is opposite to the way the Canon FD 70-210 f/4 operates because with that lens your hand moves _towards_ the camera as the focal length increases, something I really dislike.

The Sigma 70-210 APO really is an apochromatic lens because there's virtually no color shift or CA to be found. These photo's are uncorrected raws processed in Lightroom.

And third, this is the specific lens I'm talking about.

(sorry everyone for going so far off-topic  )


----------



## sdsr (Jul 15, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> (sorry everyone for going so far off-topic  )



Thanks for doing so!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 15, 2014)

sdsr said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > (sorry everyone for going so far off-topic  )
> ...


+1 - no big deal - it wasn't a very serious thread to begin with and the Speed Booster is something I find pretty interesting. Even though the benefits wouldn't be as extreme, It would be cool if they could make one for the EOS-M


----------



## DRR (Jul 15, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> ... the Speed Booster is something I find pretty interesting. Even though the benefits wouldn't be as extreme, It would be cool if they could make one for the EOS-M



Have you seen this thread? This guy rolled his own. Awesome.

http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1294194


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 15, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> sdsr said:
> 
> 
> > mrsfotografie said:
> ...



You're right, Metabones doesn't make one, yet. The poor little EOS-M gets little love from many manufacturers


----------



## daemorhedron (Jul 16, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> You're right, Metabones doesn't make one, yet. The poor little EOS-M gets little love from many manufacturers



Yeah, it's so weird that they don't make one. I'd buy one instantly.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 16, 2014)

My gear is in my sig line....if i had to pare it back to minimalist levels, the only lens i hardly use is the 85, and I use the 40mm only a little bit. In general, I haven't been too afflicted with GAS.

so i would keep my:

1. 1dx
2. 24-70 and 70-200
3. 300mm
4. 1.4x
5. 430ex

high quality, covers a wide range of stuff, and pretty simple.


----------



## jd7 (Jul 16, 2014)

About 18 months ago I decided to try to rationalise my gear ... and in that time my kit has grown by two lenses ??? I guess you could say that didn't go well!

Of my current gear the first off would be my 50 1.4. It's nice to have a 1.4 lens in my kit but the reality is I don't use it that much. The next off would be the 40 2.8. I really do like it for its size, but it's a nice little convenience I could manage without. After that, it gets harder! Although since photography is only a hobby for me, the truth is this gear is all an indulgence.

Anyway, if I had to ...
6D + 70-200 2.8 II
6D + 70-200 2.8 II + 35 2 IS
6D + 70-200 2.8 II + 35 2 IS + 430EX
6D + 70-200 2.8 II + 35 2 IS + 430EX + 24-70 4 IS.

That said, I wonder if the 70-200 4 IS might be a better choice for me than the 70-200 2.8 II. The comparative portability of the 70-200 4 IS makes it very useful to me!


----------



## l_d_allan (Jul 25, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Sad topic :-\
> 
> I rather see "Your next lenses to purchase?" ;D



Would that be anti-anti-G.A.S. ? :'(

My minimum would be 6d kit, including 24-105mm (which I feel is a very under-rated lens).


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 25, 2014)

l_d_allan said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad topic :-\
> ...



Yes, especially since the 24-70 f/4 IS came to be. The 24-105L is a bit of a sleeper - it's really good though, and made me sell my 24-70 f/2.8L MkI  It's also an invaluable travel lens, it's sure to be in my bag, and most of the time mounted to my camera, wherever I'm on holiday.

In much the same way, the 17-40L is feeling the competition from the new 16-35 IS, but the 17-40 is still more compact and gives excellent results. For these reasons it's also part of my standard travel kit.


----------



## Roo (Jul 26, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> l_d_allan said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Same for me with the 24-105. My Lightroom stats might say something different but the 24-105 is the one that lives on the end of my camera because of its versatility. It only ranks 3rd for the number of shots I've taken with it but the ones leading are only in front because I use them for bursts when shooting sports. It's the lens I never leave home without.


----------



## slclick (Jul 26, 2014)

The more and more I think about this the more Sigma Art lenses stay in my bag. Two exceptions, tele and macro.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 26, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> 5Dc - All my 600rt's - 24-105L + 50mm f/1.8'
> 
> That's pretty much all I would need.



I like your style RL! I think we're on the same wavelength... if one were paring down, it would likely be due to finances so the most expensive stuff like $2K lenses and new bodies would go first.

That would indeed leave me with my 5Dc, etc. And I could live with that.

My kit would be similar to yours....

5Dc, 24-105L, 580EX-II, 16-35Lv1 and 15mm Fisheye. If I were lucky, I might be able to keep the 70-200 f/4 IS L too! I also wouldn't mind still having my trusty 28 f/1.8 Prime for low light and that could be instead of the FishEye if necc. This is essentially the gear that I felt super great working up to and using years ago and I'd do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jul 26, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Eldar said:
> 
> 
> > This a bit like; We´re gonna chop off all your limbs but 2 (or 3 or 4), which ones will you keep? By the way, in this case eyes, ears, nose and throat counts as limbs ... :
> ...



I was thinking the same thing. While I'm not a pro, I shoot sports (swimming, running, etc), indoor low light events, camping, outdoors and other misc things that ends up demanding a larger collection of gear. But I've made it work with less before I had all this stuff so I could do it again.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 5Dc - All my 600rt's - 24-105L + 50mm f/1.8'
> ...


I'll manage without the newest tech but I'll keep my lighting gear.

On a funny note, a thread about slimming down gear when I just jumped into MF digital is quite ironic.


----------

